# Interesting show: NPT, fish surgery, etc.



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

NOVA | scienceNOW | Fish Surgery: Rx for Fish (Flash) | PBS

This shows several fish and aquarium related mini-movies. One segment shows an operation for cancer on a goldfish. I belive Walstad's favorite NPT tank is in one of the segments. I can't get sound to play at work, but I'll check it out further myself when I get home. It looked interesting.


----------



## Sherri W (May 8, 2006)

That was very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I saw this when it ran on TV. There was one koi that has it's back broken after lightning struck the pond. The surgery was quite interesting. I'm surprised they switched it over to Flash, it used to be the full episode/segment.


----------

